# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Supprimer les espaces dans un champ

## leloup84

Bonjour,

je voudrais supprimer les espaces  l'intrieur d'un champ.
Mon champ ce nomme pjt_0.
Il me renvoie comme donne par exemple : 129 SV 09.
Je voudrais donc qu'il me renvoie : 129SV09.
Tout coll.
Comment faire ?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## kikidrome

bonjour
une formule du style :


```

```

----------


## leloup84

Merci c'est ce qu'il me fallait.

----------

